
3K, 60fps, 130ms: achieving it with Rust - lukastyrychtr
https://blog.tonari.no/why-we-love-rust?ref=twtr
======
mbrubeck
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23540586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23540586)

------
snvzz
130ms is a world better than 500ms and a much welcome improvement, but it is
still terrible.

Latency happens throughout the whole stack; Unfortunately much would need to
be fixed outside this project to achieve any further significant improvement.

Operating System, firmware, blackbox hardware are some other non-negligible
sources of latency. Everything adds up.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
What would a "non-pathetic" latency look like? What improvements in "the
stack" would be needed?

The 130ms is "the time from light hitting the camera to when it appears on-
screen on the other side". The article doesn't really specify _where_ the
latency happens, but with just the encoding/decoding of video alone I think
you'll very quickly get latencies in roughly the ~100ms ballpark no matter
what.

~~~
ponker
Not “no matter what,” but perhaps “running on a multitasking operating
system.” With a hardware encoder and 1-frame buffer you could get down to
50ms.

~~~
vertex-four
Across the internet, at all times?

~~~
ponker
No, just exclusive of transport. So 50ms in-the-building and another 50ms for
SF-NY and another 50ms for SF->Moscow or similar.

